# MSM herbicide



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Has anyone used MSM on crabgrass and nutsedge? The label says it will kill both. Bahia, crab and nutsedge are coming after my yard and I cant afford to buy a bunch of weed killers.


----------



## randy (Jun 29, 2018)

If you have it and the label says it will kill the weeds you are experiencing and it's safe for your lawn and you don't want to spend more $, then go for it. LOL

Recently I got a few packets of sedgehammer from DoMyOwn for around $8 each. Sedge hammer worked great and didn't cost a fortune to get my hands on. I spot sprayed and so it covered a lot of ground.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Im sorry but how experienced are you with weed killers and broadcast spraying?.
I wont touch the stuff and i am a little more than a novice user.
What are you using to apply it?
Whats your sprayer you will use?
Whats the sprayer tip?
Have you calibrated the sprayer to your walk speed?
Are you using a surfactant?
If you can not answer these questions or dont know what im talking about then i wouldnt touch MSM.
It has the possibility of killing all your trees if applied incorrectly. @Greendoc knows the ins and outs of MSM. hopefully he will confirm or deny


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

MSM will set back Nutsedge. It will also control Crabgrass at a cumulative rate of 1 oz per acre. 1 oz per acre will also kill trees and shrubs with their root system present in the sprayed area. That includes a neighbor's trees or shrubs if their roots have extended into your lawn. I prefer MSM only be applied for Broadleaf weeds that are not well controlled by other products. When used for that purpose, application rate is as low as 0.25 oz per acre. Please make note that the rates given above are not per gallon. The amount you apply to 1000 sq ft of lawn is equal to 0.0125 oz or half of that even.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I have used MSM, but only to kill off broadleaves and my winter rye. I have not gone after crabgrass or nutsedge with it despite having both present in my lawn.


----------



## randy (Jun 29, 2018)

In other words, read the label a few times and maybe practice on crabgrass and nutsedge with some quinclorac & sedge hammer until you understand application rates first? :lol:


----------

